# Black scabby sores and bald spot after dog was skunked...



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Did your vet do a skin biopsy to confirm staph? Also, did your vet use a Wood's lamp to rule out ringworm, a fungal infection? It may be something passed on to Tucker by the skunk unfortunately. Antibiotics won't help with a fungal infection. If the patch is red with rings/circles I would want a second opinion because ringworm is highly contagious, to other animals and to humans. As far as being a thyroid issue, I wouldn't necessarily think a vet can diagnose without running a thyroid test- at least I'd want my vet to do that instead of trying this and that to see if it clears up. Dogs can get staph infections and hot spots as a symptom of hypothyroidism; however, most vets will run blood work on thyroid to confirm-- and most vets familiar with Goldens will do a full panel through MSU or Dr. Dodds. Karen, are you comfortable with this vet?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dallas Gold*

Dallas Gold

I'm very comfortable with this vet, we've gone to them for about 10 years.
He said most dogs with thyroid gain weight.
I do admit that Tucker doesn't gain weight and drinks alot and gots potty for a long time when he goes. Since we adopted him and they never gave us his vet records, I can't refer to his first 2 years of life.
The scabs on top of his head and bald spot on his neck coincided so closely with being skunked that it made sense.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Dallas Gold
> 
> I'm very comfortable with this vet, we've gone to them for about 10 years.
> He said most dogs with thyroid gain weight.
> ...


Dogs don't need to be overweight to be hypothyroid- my Toby is the perfect example. He was around 56 pounds when diagnosed.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dallas Gold*

Dallas Gold

Believe me, I will insist on the THYROID test if things don't get much better.
I don't know if he used a Wood's Lamp? I know he had a light on his head I believe and turned the lights out in the room.
I don't think this is ringworm-the ones on the head were like black scabby things. 
When we got Tucker I thought he was too skinny - you could see his ribs. He looks much better now. I'm thinking if he does have thyroid problems, he might have hyperthyroid? He eats VERY FAST, seems hungry all the time, drinks alot.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Just a warning, sometimes when taken off the antibiotic, the staph infection will look like it is clear, but will come back, and a longer dose is needed.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cubby*

Cubby

Thanks for the warning. We have a follow-up appt. March 9 and if things aren't alot better or gone, I will definitely proceed with Dallas Gold's suggestion to have a thyroid test.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Dallas Gold
> 
> Believe me, I will insist on the THYROID test if things don't get much better.
> I don't know if he used a Wood's Lamp? I know he had a light on his head I believe and turned the lights out in the room.
> ...


That's a wood's lamp test for ringworm- if there is a ringworm it shows up as green when the lights are off. 

It is extremely rare for dogs to be hyper thyroid. I'm not sure drinking a lot of water will indicate a thyroid issue per se, but could indicate a kidney issue. I think a lot of dogs eat fast, especially food hog Goldens, so I wouldn't take that as a sign of thyroid issues either. Best to deliver the food in a bowl or device that forces them to eat slower (Kong, Break Fast Bowl, Muffin tin, cookie sheet, Atomic ball, etc). We've ended up doing this for all our boys!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Poor Tucker! I'm glad he's doing better with the Cephalexin and I hope he continues to do well.

Please keep us posted!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Karen,

Sorry to hear Tucker is having issues....I hope this takes care of it...I'm sending prayers, well wishes etc..your way


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you all*

Thank you all for your input. We have the follow-up on March9 and I will keep everyoneposted!!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I hope the F/U appt. goes well


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mika*

Mika

Thanks!!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Karen I hope everything clears up soon for Tucker. Will be watching for good news


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Laura*

THANKS!

The sores seem to be improving with the Cephaflexin.
Will let everyone know what the vet says on March 9.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Yikes, Im hoping it's nothing serious.....I remember when Nash got skunked....I wasnt home only my daughter...she called her aunt to help her, said Nash was foaming all over the floor, just tons of foam....My brother in law wouldnt go in the house, said Nash could be rabid :no::no::no: My sister in law went in alone, to save my daughter, if Nash was rabid....just alot of foam from being skunked!!!! I hope your house doesnt smell too much....good luck Karen & Tucker!!!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Sorry to hear about Tucker but very glad to hear he seems to be improving. Hope everything will be fine at his next appointment.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker*

Nash

In answer to your question, I think Tucker foamed a little at the mouth, because he got skunked in his head area! We had to wash Tucker and Tonka out on the deck because this happened at 5 A.M. in the morning on Jan. 29-happened to be around 60 that day. The smell left the house in about 3-4 wks. and the dogs smell good now, the only time you can smell the skunk, is when they get wet outside and come back in with wet fur.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Recheck*

Tucker had his recheck with the vet on Saturday and vet is VERY PLEASED with the two shaved spots that were affected. The black scabs are gone and he said to finish the anitibiotic cephaflexin. Hoping it doesn't return, but thanks to everyone's input we'll watch over Tucker closely.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I remember the skunking but I missed this follow up, poor Tucker. It's bad enough to get sprayed he sure didn't need this on top of it. I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm glad to hear the good news about Tucker!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so glad Tucker is getting better!


----------

